

I cloned a Letterpress app in Web - frannk
http://rollingword.com/app#matrix
still simple, lacking lock tiles.
======
betelnut
Unfortunately, I can't read the buttons - can you offer an English version of
those?

~~~
frannk
left one is login in by google right one is login in by tencent(aka china
facebook)

